# Puppy Pneumonia



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, sorry that you are going through through this.
It is not something that is common in poodles - wondering if he might have had kennel cough or doggie flu - I would think that in a young puppy those things would have a significant chance of turning into pneumonia.
Is the vet doing further testing to find out the etiology?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Aww poor baby puppy! So sorry to hear he has been sick. It is encouraging to hear that he rebounds so quickly after only one day on the meds. Maybe he just will take a bit to totally get better. Has your vet done lab work to see his blood values? WBC and such? 
I hope that he continues to improve and he will be out socializing in no time. You are not failing him, he will be fine. I did not get Stella until she was 4 months old and she is very social with people and dogs. I felt I had missed out on important time with her too but she is just perfect! Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

He had his Kennel Cough vaccine weeks before he got sick, I didn't want him to be barred from puppy daycare for not having it. The vet did take blood and did some tests. They told me the next step would be to go to another clinic where they could put a scope into his lungs and collect samples straight from there, but that would probably be something we'd do if it doesn't clear up on this run of antibiotics. As if I want to even think about this taking another 5 weeks!

His main socialization issue right now is that he's nervous when strangers try to pet him, and nervous about people freaking out over how adorable he is. Reasonable things to be nervous about to be sure, but I'd like to give him the gift of not being disturbed by people who don't speak dog. He's curious about people and likes to investigate them, and doesn't fixate on them, since we were about to reinforce that without anyone's cooperation. So people think he's friendly, but as soon as they try to touch his irresistible head pouf he's backing way up.

Seattle's a funny place, people here do NOT interact with strangers, even if they really want to pet their dogs. When we took him to Portland tons of people wanted to meet him, but it's hard here at home. We started asking people walking by to give him treats and even that's hard, it works pretty well at shopping malls, but everywhere else people seem to think we're going to hit them up for money or signatures or something. And men are way less interested, which is a bummer of course.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The antibiotics were given for 5 weeks?! That sounds way too long. The correct antibiotic for anything that isn't tuberculosis (whole different story) should work in 10 to 14 days.

Is there an obedience club that you can go to to work on someof the social issues? Once you have effective therapy underway and Copper is no longer coughing it is likely that you can bring him many places, including a dog training facility, though I would tell them about the illness and treatment before just dropping in with him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Agree with Lily, and FYI the kennel cough (bordatella) vaccine has been known to cause the disease. I gave it one time to my adult poodle and within a couple of weeks she had kennel cough (which fortunately she got through without complications). Never gave the vaccine before or since, and never had a dog get it before or since. That was about 15 years ago.
I have since read confirmation that the vaccine can indeed cause the disease - they say a milder version of it, but not hard to imagine that a puppy could have a harder time fighting it off than an adult.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

He wasn't on antibiotics for five weeks, I think he was on for 2 weeks, then checked out and given another week. Part of the bummer is that they didn't want him doing anything around other dogs for a while to avoid getting sick with anything else.

I regretted the kennel cough vaccine as soon as I got home and re-read Dr. Jean Dodd's list. I forgot to take it with me to the vet. What was worse was that they gave him his rabies vaccination when he was 15 weeks, I thought they were just going to finish up the distemper and parvo, they didn't talk to me at all. That when he was already sick. Lesson learned for me though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh dear, time to look for a new Vet.
I feel for you- I have a Vet who try's to slide things I don't want in, and I really have to stay on my toes to avoid it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Renai said:


> Seattle's a funny place, people here do NOT interact with strangers, even if they really want to pet their dogs. When we took him to Portland tons of people wanted to meet him, but it's hard here at home.



There's only one thing to do: move to Portland! I'm surprised to hear Seattle isn't so dog-friendly. I hope your baby gets better soon so he can meet some nice people and dogs in a training class and/or dog park.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh good grief, your vet vaccinated when he was ill AND gave rabies?

I agree with Tiny Poodles; time to find a new vet. Practice; as hard as it can be strongly advocating in the exam room for your dog. I get terrified at all doctors, be they for humans or pets, but have learned I would throw myself in front of a vial and/or syringe if need be (and when in the hospital myself post-surgery have had to rouse myself enough to pass on nurse-urged meds which were contraindicated by an unrelated health issue that I might add they should have seen in my file but apparently ignored). That is not rude. A medical 'professional' innoculating your dog without full disclosure and your outright approval is not only rude on his/her part, but also in my opinion unethical.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

The thing is it wasn't our vet that did it, it was a tech. The vet wasn't there yet, which was confusing, because normally we go in, get a room, talk to the vet, and they'll take the dogs back for stuff, but not usually for shots. But in this case we went in, sat in the waiting area, and a tech was like, Ok I'll take Copper back, we didn't get a room or any conversation time. It felt wrong but I was tired, we've gone there for years so I basically trust them, and I'm overly accommodating. The vet talked to us about what shots we wanted, but she didn't. So now I think I need to insist on seeing our vet, and I should have put it in the record that we wanted to follow Dr. Jean Dodd's schedule and titer when possible.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

At my vets, vet tech are not allowed to give vaccinations. They can give other injections, but not vaccinations. I think this is a good rule. All it takes is an incident like this before you just say NO if a vet tech tries to take your dog away to give injections.

I actualy changed vets years ago because my vet tried to give injections when I was not in the room and the dog did not do well afterwards. I want to know what is happening to my dog.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

I think I'm going to ask them to do stuff in front of me from now on. I'm not going to faint so I don't know why every thing has to be in the other room.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it's less stressful for the dogs sometimes when the owners aren't around. However, I like to see everything that happens to my babes. Even when Maizie had to get her stomach pumped uke: 

I think it's a new trend for techs to give vaccinations. Mine do, and they do a great job, but I do have to stay on top of them and tell them which ones I'll allow them to give my dogs, and when. When Maizie was 16 weeks old and getting her last parvo/distemper shot, the tech said, "And we're also going to do her rabies vaccine today." I said, "No, you're not!" Sheesh, it was even in the file that I had discussed with the VET when it would be done. They like to load up the shots for convenience, but hello, health of my dogs is more important.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Had a vet for years and still do. Went in one day, and she said Cayenne had a fractured took (about 6 months ago). I only allow the owner vet to do any surgery. Office called and said I see you are scheduled for surgery, and your file says only DR Harris does any surgery. I said that is right. Cancelled and DR H called me she was fired, she had not taken nay xrays, and he had just looked at her a couple of weeks ago. Her baby tooth was loose and they flicked it out with thier finger. So I watch vets very closely.


----------

